# not acting himself



## Kendra (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi! My male chihuahua, Lipton, has not been acting himself all day and wondered if anyone could help. He has gone to the bathroom and is eating fine. However he has no interest in playing with any of his toys and just wants to lay down. Usually he is right on my heels when I go upstairs. But now when I put him down on the floor anywhere, he will just sit or lay there until I move him...won't even come when called. Wondered if dogs can just not feel well like us. He looks so sad tonight.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would get some Karo syrup or nutrical in him just in case his blood sugar is dropping? Chihuahuas can be prone to Hypoglycemia and it can be very dangerous. If it gets worse and he seems more lethargic and stops eating then I would get him to the vet ASAP...in fact I might would make an appt for him first thing in the morning if it were me but thats me;-) If you do not have nutrical or Karo syrup then I would try some regular syrup or Honey if you have it. Also make sure he is actually drinking and eating as you stated above sometimes you think they are and the little rascals are not..I know this first hand:-( Could it be dehydration? Is he drinking water like normal?

ETA...Also wondering if he had vaccinations lately or he could have gotten into something that would make him sick? I know that dogs can sometimes get depressed or have off days but not if nothing stressful is going on or no changes in the environment? Esp. if he has never done this before and it seems by the way you described that he hasnt? Out of the blue like this sounds kinda strange?


----------



## Kendra (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for your reply! I just gave him some dry food a little while ago and he did eat all of it. Not so sure if he's been drinking. He's up to date on all of his shots. Last night I gave him his heartworm preventative...but that usually doesn't have any unusual effect on him. He weighs 7 1/2 pounds, so he's a good weight. I did have Nutrical but threw it away...it was kind of old and he hasn't had that for a long time. He's almost 2 now. I'm just not sure what to think... He did yelp when I picked him up tonight, but has not done that again. It seemed to be near his armpit. I felt around that area but found nothing. 

If he's still like this tomorrow I will make a call to the vet. Thanks so much for your suggestions!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Could be that he might have jumped off of something a hurt his shoulder. If he yelped when you picked him up and doesn't want to run around like usual. If he is eating and going potty regular, I would ask your vet what you can give him if he is in pain.

Keep us informed. =)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, please keep us updated on Lipton.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Keep an eye on him certainly. But both Trixie and Sasha sometimes get into weird moods. THey won't eat for a day or so, are grumpy/lethargic/sad and then the next day they're back to normal. In fact, Trixie was like this just two days ago. Just depressed acting and wouldn't eat her breakfast. But when I got home from work later that day, she was fine.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 10, 2007)

Lipton seemed a little more active today, but not much. He is still eating fine and going to the bathroom. He did yelp while he was just standing/walking in the kitchen. Then was shaking a little bit. Still wants to lay down a lot. Maybe just a sore muscle? He did jump off my bed and flew down the stairs a few days ago when the doorbell rang. Maybe he did something then. Poor guy. We went on a walk tonight and he seemed good then. Thanks everyone!


----------

